# Catit water fountain - avoid!



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

This is a photo I took of what their filter leaves in the water. And I DID scrub it, I DID rinse it etc. and this happened with the supplied filters and 3 others I bought separately.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

That's why I use it without the filter, and change the water twice a week.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I had that problem so also use this one without the filter.
Now have a drinkwell fountain which is brilliant.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I've just bought the Catit 

Seems to be good so far but if it starts causing problems I will remove the filter!!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

That is the charcoal that filters the water, it is like the filters we use in our water jugs, the only difference is that with those they are enclosed in plastic.

The filter is one of the reasons for using the fountain as it removes the impurities and the black stuff will do less harm than what is in the tap water.

We use Brita water filter jugs for our drinking water and even after 3 rinses of a new filter often get the black sludge in the jug top. 

The filter in the Catit also collects any dust and cat hair, food particles etc. that would otherwise be swimming around with the water flow.

I am not a big fan of any of the Catit fountains, they are a pain to clean and assemble, but still have one because it is the only one Bob will use.


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Had both Catit (was useless) and Drinkwell(was OK but expensive filters) and this is better than both in my opinion with much cheaper filters.:

Trixie Cool Fresh Water Dispenser - Great deals on dog and cat fountains at zooplus


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

But I don't WANT my cat drinking anything other than the water we give her!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

It's just activated charcoal dust - not harmful if consumed. The filter is filled with activated charcoal to "cleanse" the water from chemicals and it's the same charcoal in Brita jugs and aquarium filters. If you don't want this cleaning/filtering action and just want your cat to drink tap/bottled water as supplied, then remove the filter. The fountain will still work. You will have to change the water more frequently due to the lack of filter to remove impurities.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually have the catit and the drinkwell and tbh because of the ease of cleaning and the noise I prefer the catit?? The drinkwell is so hard to clean the water container IMO and although it wasn't noisy it did have a hum where as the catit is very easy to clean and has no sound at all! We have drinkwell outside in the run! I've never had problems with the filters either!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

For ease of cleaning I prefer the Cat Mate but it is very plasticky and neither of mine would use it.

So I got one of the nice ceramic ones from Germany that Hobbs has. They do not have a filter at all and they look really smart.

We had the house cleaned before we moved out and the lady didn't realise it was a pet drinking fountain (cats already moved out so no evidence of them) 

I prefer a filter because I don't want mine drinking the rubbish that is in tap water, traces of old medicines, contraceptive pills, fluoride and amoeba, plus whatever else is used to treat it. I won't drink tap water any more so don't see why my cats should drink chemicals.

Much better to have activated charcoal than all that other stuff.


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

Well she's drinking fine out of her bowl now. We had builders round and had to keep her kept in one room a month or two ago and she had a bowl instead of her fountain and has since ignored her fountain anyway


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> I actually have the catit and the drinkwell and tbh because of the ease of cleaning and the noise I prefer the catit?? The drinkwell is so hard to clean the water container IMO and although it wasn't noisy it did have a hum where as the catit is very easy to clean and has no sound at all! We have drinkwell outside in the run! I've never had problems with the filters either!


Correction mines the cat mate sorry not the catit! 
I like the look of the uv American valley fountains! Look lovely! They turn on when the cat goes near


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

maisiecat said:


> For ease of cleaning I prefer the Cat Mate but it is very plasticky and neither of mine would use it.
> 
> So I got one of the nice ceramic ones from Germany that Hobbs has. They do not have a filter at all and they look really smart.
> 
> ...


Which are the ones from Germany? Could you post a link please??


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

A bit off topic, as I have no fountain, but just wanted to say that we don't drink tap water either, we've got the brita filter jug and that's what Phoebe is getting in her bowl as well


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I use filtered water from Brita for the fountain. It suppose all the minerals on tap water would ruin the pump pretty fast if I don't.


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

I've got the Petmate Delux Fresh Flow. My cat's love it! And it looks so cool! I'm surprised how much water they drink as they're always taking little sips  Got it in my living room, it's silent and is nice to watch! 
I use mine with the filters and clean them every week.


----------

